# ich bin Abgemahnt



## Katharina87 (10 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar neu in dem Forum aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen. Und zwar ist bei mir eine Abmahnung ins Haus geflattert von Waldort und frommer Rechtanwälte. Sie mahnen mich ab wegen irgendwelcher Musik, die mir überhaupt nichts sagt. Jetzt bin ich grad echt in Panik. Die wollen eine Menge Geld von mir. Bitte helft mir was soll ich da machen?  Ich schwöre aber ich habe nichts gemacht.

Bitte, bitte helft mir.


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2013)

Katharina87 schrieb:


> ... aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen...
> -/-
> ... Bitte helft mir was soll ich da machen?  Ich schwöre aber ich habe nichts gemacht.



Erstmal den Namen richtig geschrieben in die Suche eingeben ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/6067933/?q=Waldorf&o=date&c[title_only]=1
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/6067934/?q=Waldorf&o=date

Dann lesen und danach wieder fragen


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

mir würde es glaube ich,auch so gehen und ich wüsste nicht,was ich machen soll.

so nun ein Tipp von mir:

Ich würde die Ruhe bewahren (hört sich doof an, ich weiß): Aber es nützt dir gar nichts,wenn du jetzt durchdrehst.

1. bitte keine Panik
2. auf keinen Fall etwas Unterschreiben
3. bitte bitte nichts bezahlen

Vielleicht löst sich alles in Luft auf, denn ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass es doch Anwälte gibt, die einfach Mahnungen oder Aufforderungen versenden. Vielleicht ist Walddorf Frommer so eine Kanzlei. Wenn du dir keiner Schuld bewusst bist und keine Lieder, Filme o.ä. illegal genutzt hast-dann kann dir doch auch nichts passieren. In dem Link ist eine Seite da findest du viele nützlich Punkte und auch ein sehr schönes Video von einem Anwalt, der sich mit deinen Rechtsanwälten sehr gut auskennt. Du kannst ihn auch einfach mal anschreiben und ich denke der kann die weiter helfen. So nun schreib den Anwalt an und atme erst einmal ganz tief durch.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass sich alles als ein schlechter Scherz herausstellt.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> denn ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass es doch Anwälte gibt, die einfach Mahnungen oder Aufforderungen versenden.




*Achtung!!!*  Eine Mahnung ist ganz was anderes als eine *Abmahnung*.
Die sollte man nicht einfach ignorieren. Das geht IMMER gewaltig in die Hose!


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Deswegen ja auch mein Rat zu einem Anwalt zu gehen. So geht man auf jeden Fall auf Nummer sicher. Und hat hinterher nicht noch mehr Probleme. Und der Anwalt weiß ganz bestimmt genau was er machen muss. Also der Anwalt auf dem Video hat nur mit diesen Fällen zu tun und wenn sie da nicht gut aufgehoben ist weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2013)

Nur Bringst du hier die Begriffe Mahnung und Aufforderung ins Spiel, wo es sich aber um eine Abmahnung handelt.
Nicht so versierte User bringen das dann schnell durcheinander und denken vielleicht,
bei einer Abmahnung muss man nicht machen, oder bei einer Mahnung muss man sofort zum Anwalt.

Genau umgekehrt ist es der Fall.

Bei einer normalen Mahnung, auch wenn sie vom Anwalt kommt, muss man nicht sofort zum eignene Anwalt rennen.
Da reicht auch ein Brief an den gegnerischen Anwalt, das die Mahnung nicht annerkannt wird und man somit Widerspruch einlegt.

Bei einer ABMAHNUNG würde ich aber auf gar keinen Fall einen eigenen Brief mit irgendeiner Äußerung an den gegnerischen Anwalt senden.
Da ist *sofort* ein eigener Anwalt zu Rate zu ziehen.

Daher bitte die Begriffe Mahnung und Abmahnung nicht vermischgen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> Vielleicht löst sich alles in Luft auf....


Bei diesen Münchner Abmahnpäbsten eben nicht! Die sind mit ihren Ermittlungen hinsichtlich dem Gestattungsbeschluss bei einem LG und der Auskunftserhebung beim Provider bereits in Vorkasse getreten und holen sich den Betrag bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Betroffenen auch zurück - so meine Phantasie.


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Leider kann ich den Text jetzt nicht mehr bearbeiten sonst würde ich es ändern. Du hast ja recht mit deinen Argumenten. Aber ich denke sie liest hier alles dann fällt es ihr ja auf. Ich vermute aber auch mal stark das sie eine Mahnung meint. Weil die bekommt man ja eigentlich für den ersten Schock oder?


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber auch mal stark das sie eine Mahnung meint.


Immer noch falsch, sie meint, was sie schreibt:


Katharina87 schrieb:


> ...ist bei mir eine *Ab*mahnung ins Haus geflattert.


...und dafür gibt es nur ein Erfolgssrezept:


BenTigger schrieb:


> Bei einer ABMAHNUNG würde ich aber auf gar keinen Fall einen eigenen Brief mit irgendeiner Äußerung an den gegnerischen Anwalt senden.
> Da ist *sofort* ein eigener Anwalt zu Rate zu ziehen.



Hi Redu, wäre nett, wenn du den gezitierten richtig benennen würdest  habs mal berichtigt. BT/Mod


----------



## nich-mit-mir (11 Oktober 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Walddorf Frommer so eine Kanzlei.



Wohl ehr nicht. Gib einfach mal den Namen der Kanzlei bei Google ein und lies Dir die Treffer dort mal durch. Dann solltest Du auch den Unterschied von Mahnung und Abmahnung erkennen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Oktober 2013)

Waldorf und Frommer sind bereits seit Jahrzehnten im lukrativen Abmahngeschäft, hauptsächlich für die Musik- und Filmindustrie, äußerst aktiv und schrecken auch vor Klagen nicht zurück:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-u-c-regensburg.32554/page-11#post-371268

Ich würde jedenfalls einen Anwalt einschalten, der sich in dieser Materie auskennt! Und zwar unverzüglich!


----------



## Käsekuchen (11 Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall solltest du einen Anwalt einschalten. Die sitzen definitiv am längeren Hebel, da würde ichs nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## it-franky (11 Oktober 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ... Ich würde jedenfalls einen Anwalt einschalten, der sich in dieser Materie auskennt! ...


 Noch besser - "sehr gut auskennt".


Reducal schrieb:


> Bei diesen Münchner Abmahnpäbsten eben nicht! Die sind mit ihren Ermittlungen hinsichtlich dem Gestattungsbeschluss bei einem LG und der Auskunftserhebung beim Provider bereits...


 Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung. Ich schildere das mal hier.
(Ich bin kein Jurist und für Korrekturen dankbar)

Vor über einem Jahr hatte jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis auch so einen dicken Brief von WF erhalten. Es ging um Urheberrechtsverletzung in 2 Fällen (Filme, Tauschbörse) und um viel Geld. Die "Beschuldigte" versicherte mir auch nichts gemacht zu haben und ich stelle bei ihr ein ungeschütztes WLAN fest.
WF geht anscheinend so vor:

WF beauftragt einen Dienstleister, z. B. "Hashwerte" von Urheberrechtlich geschützten Medien auf dem Rechner des "Beschuldigten" (Tauschbörse) und die aktuelle IP des Rechners (Router) zu besorgen. (das so was schon reichen soll...  )
WF erwirkt vor Gericht, dass der Provider die Identität des Benutzers zu der damaligen IP heraus geben muss. (hier bin ich mir unsicher, ob der "Beschuldigte" bei diesem Verfahren der Urheberrechtsverletzung "schuldig" gesprochen wurde)
WF schreibt eine Abmahnung.
Wenn das in dem aktuellen Fall ebenso ist bedeutet das bestenfalls viel Aufwand und Ärger.


----------



## Katharina87 (11 Oktober 2013)

Wow sind das viele Antworten und das in der kurzen Zeit. Ich werde auch einen Anwalt anrufen da habt ihr alle Recht. Bevor ich was mache was schief geht. 1000 Dank an euch. Wenn es überstanden ist melde ich mich noch mal und gebe euch Bericht.


----------



## Teleton (11 Oktober 2013)

Sprich mit Deinem Anwalt mal über Fallpauschalen für den Fall das noch mehr Abmahnungen eintrudeln. Ich will Dir zwar keine Angst einjagen, aber wenn eine Abmahnung wegen Musik kommt vermehrt die sich sehr schnell, insbesondere wenn die angeblich getauschte Datei ein Chartcontainer oder ein Sampler der mehrere CDs umfasst war. Da sollte ein erheblicher Mengenrabatt drin sein.


----------



## Käsekuchen (14 Oktober 2013)

Naja, wenn sie sich wirklich nichts vorzuwerfen ist und die Anschuldigung unberechtgt ist, wäre eine Frage nach "Mengenrabatt" doch ein Schuldeingeständnis? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kliptaiat (14 Oktober 2013)

Wenn nichts über ihren Anschluss geladen wurde, hätte sie auch keinen Brief von Waldorf Frommer bekommen, oder?
Ich würde mal in der Familie fragen, oder vielleicht war ja das WLAN offen?


----------



## Käsekuchen (14 Oktober 2013)

auf die-abmahnung.info findest du ein paar informationen dazu. anscheinend muss man vorsichtig sein, viele trittbrettfahrer versenden gefälschte "waldorf frommer rechnungen". bist du dir denn sicher das keiner etwas runtergeladen hat?


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2013)

> Naja, wenn sie sich wirklich nichts vorzuwerfen ist und die Anschuldigung unberechtgt ist, wäre eine Frage nach "Mengenrabatt" doch ein Schuldeingeständnis? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Sie soll ihren eigenen Anwalt um Mengenrabatt fragen nicht den "Feind", mit dem soll sie gar nicht sprechen



> viele trittbrettfahrer versenden gefälschte "waldorf frommer rechnungen".


Die weitaus meisten sind echt.


----------



## Kliptaiat (14 Oktober 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die weitaus meisten sind echt.



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen.


----------



## Kliptaiat (14 Oktober 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> auf die-abmahnung.info findest du ein paar informationen dazu...



dann hätten wir das wohl auch mit der Mahnung bzw. Abmahnung geklärt, handelt sich dann wohl um eine Abmahnung


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> ... Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ja!
Post nochmal genau lesen


----------

